# New Smilies For Everyone!



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sharing a selection of Smilies (Emoticons) for members to use on the forum in their posts and messages if they wish.






Here's how to use these:

1) Open this link to the [SIZE=24pt]Smilies Album[/SIZE]

2) Choose which Smilie you would like to use.

3) Copy the [SIZE=14pt]IMG Code[/SIZE] of the selected Smilie to your clipboard, then Paste this code where you would like it to appear in your post or message.

That's it!!!



Tip: Preview your post or message to make sure your copy/paste job worked correctly and appears how you wish before posting or sending.

It's very simple, and similar to inserting a picture in your post via Method #2 described here.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol!

gotta love that one.

thanks


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

You didn't have the best one!

Dancing banana:


----------



## bassist (Jun 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> You didn't have the best one!Dancing banana:


Nothing can ever defeat the banana.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

Ahhh... I see the error of my ways.



Well to avoid this



, here's this!


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

And dancing pepper and the even better banana


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

Missing no more...



! Thanks!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2009)

oh I love them all, thank you for my gift!!! but all can use them :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

You know I was thinkin' of you...  you're welcome!



I hope you have fun using them!



I know I will.  :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, this thread looks interesting. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

More New Smilies For Everyone!
The previous "Smilies" page will remain intact, and can always be found at the link in my signature.





But now I have added categorized sub folders to the main Smilies Page that you can click on and choose from additional smilies.



Just look to the left to find the list of categories, click on the one you'd like to browse, and then copy the IMG Code and paste it in your post.

I hope you enjoy using the new content.









Screenshot of Main Smilies Album... Showing new categorized sub folders on the left.






Screenshot showing which link to copy then paste in your messages.






Please feel free to use these whenever you like.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 12, 2010)

Katt! What would we do without you. Well, I'm not even going to think about it. And tomorrow, I'm going to master the Smiley library!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 12, 2010)

Kat the new little guy next to the last sentence looks like he is having a hard time pooping! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Kat the new little guy next to the last sentence looks like he is having a hard time pooping! :lol:


No, Bec... that's this guy (in the "Toilet Humor" section).


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 12, 2010)

Checked out the toilet humor section...

I gotta say, this is my favorite of all time:






Such fond memories...


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

Hehehe.... they are fun, aren't they?


----------

